# [Oracle] Instanz / Session Parameter Einstellungen mit SQL auflisten



## Thomas Darimont (3. März 2012)

Hallo,

über die View v$parameter kann man verschiedene Parametereinstellungen der aktuellen Oracle Instanz auslesen. Dabei haben interne Parameter einen _ in der Spalte "name" vorangestellt.


```
select 
	name "Paramater Name", 
	decode(type, 1, 'Boolean',
				 2, 'String',
				 3, 'Integer',
				 4, 'Parameter file',
				 5, 'Reserved',
				 6, 'Big Integer') "Typ",
	value "Wert", 
	isdefault "Standard", 
	isses_modifiable "Session Mod.",
	issys_modifiable "System Mod.",
	description "Beschreibung" 
from 
	v$parameter
where 
	substr(name,1,2) != '_' 
order by 
	name
```


Gruß Tom


----------

